# اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

فيه ناس كثيرة اوي بتكون عارفة اسم عملة بلدها بس ولما تيجي تسألها عن اي عملة تانية متعرفش

وفيه ناس كثيرة برضه متعرفش حتى اسم عملة بلدها .عشان مطولش عليكم اكثر اسيبكم مع اسماء الدول وعملاتها 


اتمنى انه الموضوع ينال اعجابكم .



إثـيوبيـا = البر 
أذربيـجـان = مانات
الأرجـنتين = البيزو
الأردن = الدينار الاردنى
أرمـيـنـيــا = درام 
إريـتـريا = البر الاثيوبى
أســبانـيــا = البيزيتا 
أســترالـيــا = الدولار الاسترالى 
إســتونـيــا = الكرون
أفريقيا الوسطى = الفرنك 
أفغـــانســتان = افغانى
الاكوادور = السوكرى
ألـبــانـيــا = ليك
البـهـاما = الدولار الباهامى
ألـمــانـيــا = المارك الالمانى
الإمارات = الدرهم الاماراتى
أنتـيجوا وباربودا = دولار شرق كاريبى
أنجـولا = نيو كوانزا
أنــــدورا = الفرنك الفرنسى
أنــدونـيـســيا = روبيه اندونسيه
أورجــواي = بيزو ارجواى
أوزبكـســتان = الروبل والسم
أوغـندا = شلن
أوكــرانـيــا = هريفنا
إيـــران = ريال ايرانى
إيـرلـنــده = الجنيه الايرلندى
أيـســلنده = كرونا
ايـطــاليــا = الليرة الايطاليه
بابوا غينيا الجديدة = كينا
باكـســتان = روبيه باكستانيه
بـتسوانا = بولا
بربــادوس = دولار بربادوسى
براجـواي = غورانى
البحـرين = الدينار البحرينى
البرازيل = كروز ارو
البـرتـغــال = الاسكودو البرتغالى
بــرونــاي= دولار بروناى
بـلغـــاريا = الليفا
بـلجــيـكــا = فرنك بلجيكى
بـنـجــلادش = تاكا
بـنـمـا= بالبو
بـنـين = الفرنك
بــوتــان = النولترم
بورتريكـو = دولار امريكى 
بوركينا فاسو = فرنك افريقى
بورنـدي= الفرنك البورندى
البوسـنة والهرسك = الدينار البوسنى
بـولــنده = الزلوتى
بولـيفيا= البولفيانو
بـيرو = سول
بـلـيـز = الدولار البليزى

تايــلانـد = بات
تـايــوان = دولار تيوانى
تركمــانستان = روبل 
تــركـيـــا= الليرة التركيه
تـشــاد = فرنك الوحده الافريقيه
الـتـشــيـك = الكورونا
تـنزانيا = الشلن
تــوجــو = الفرنك الافريقى
تونس = دينار تونسى
تـونجـا = دولار تونجى
ترينداد وتوباجو= دولار 
الجــابون = فرنك افريقى
جاميكـا= الدولار الجاميكى
جامو و كشمير = ....
الجـزائر = دينار جزائرى
جنوب افريقيا = الراند
جواتيمـالا= كويتزال
جورجيا = الكوبون الجورجى
جويانا التعاونية = دولار
جويانا الفرنسية = الفرنك الفرنسى 
جيبوتي = الفرنك الجيبوتى
الــدانمــارك= كرون
الـدوميـنكــا = دولار شرق الكاريبى
الـدوميـنكــان = بيزو 
روانــدا = الفرانك الرواندى
روســيا = الروبل
رومــانـيــا = لى 
ريونيون = الفرنك السويسرى
زائير = زائير
زامبيا = كواشا
زيمبابوي = دولار زيمبابوى 
ساحل العاج = الفرنك
سـامـوا الغـربية = تالا 
سـان مـاريـنو = الليرة الايطاليه
السـعودية = الريال السعودى
سـريلانكـا = الروبيه السيرلانكيه 
السـلفادور = 
سـلوفـاكـيا= الكورونا
سـلوفـينيا = تولار
سـنغـافـورة = دولار سنغافورى
السـنغال = فرنك
سـوريا = الليرة السوريه
سوازيلاند = ليلانقينى
السـودان = الجنيه السودانى
سورينام = افلورين
الســويـد = كرونا سويديه
ســويـســرا= فرنك سويسرى 
سيراليون = ليون
شـيلي = بيزو
صـربـيا = الدينار اليوغسلافى 
الصـومال = الشلن الصومالى
الصــين = يوان 
طـاجيـكسـتان= الروبل 
العــراق = الدينار العراقى
عمــان = الريال العمانى
غامبيا = الدلاسى
غـانا = السيدى
غرقـيـزيا = صم
غينيا = الفرنك الغينى
غينيا الاستوائية = الفرنك 
غينيا بيساو= بيزو غينى
فـرنـســا = الفرنك الفرنسى
الفـلبـين = بيسو فلبينى
فلســطين==== 
فنزويلا = بوليفار
فـلـنــده = ماركا
فـيـتـنــام = نيو دونق
فــيـجــي= دولار فيجى
قبرص التركية = الليرة التركيه 
قبرص اليونانية= جنيه قبرصى 
قـطــر = الريال القطرى
جزر القمر = فرنك قمرى
كازا خـسـتـان = تنج 
الكاميرون = فرنك افريقى
كرواتـيــا = كونا
كـمـبــوديـا= ريل
كنـدا = دولار كندى
الكونغو = الفرنك الافريقى
كـوبـا = بيسو كوبى
كوريا الجنوبية = ون
كوريا الشمالية= ون 
كوستاريكا = كولون
كولومبيا = البيزو الكولومبى
الكــويت = الدينار الكويتى
كينيا = الشلن الكينى
لاتفـيـا = لات
لاوس = الكب
لبـنــان = الليرة اللبنانيه
لوكسمبورج = الفرنك اللكسمبورجى
ليـبـيـا = الدينار
ليبيريا = دولار ليبيرى
ليتوانيا = لتياس
ليـسو تو = لوتى
مالاوي = كواشا
مـالـطــا = ليرة مالطيه 
مالي = الفرنك
مــالــيــزيا = دولار ماليزى رنجيت
المـــجـــر = فورنت
مدغشقر= فرنك ملقاسى
مـصـــر = الجنيه المصرى
المـغــرب = درهم مغربى
مـقــدونـيــا= دينار مقدونى 
المكسيك = بيزو
المملكة المتحده = الجنيه الاسترالى
مـنغــولـيــا = دينار مقدونى
مـوريـتــانـيـا = اوقيه
موزمبيق = ميتاكال
مولدوفــا = الروبل
مـيانمــار = الكيات
ناميبيا = الراند
النــرويـج= كورونا نرويجيه
النـمســـا = شلن
نـيـبـــال = الروبيه النيباليه
النيـجر = الفرنك الافريقى
نيجـيريا = النيرا
نيكارجوا = كوردوبه
نـيـوزيـلـنــده = دولار نيوزلاندى
نيوكاليدونيا = فرنك باسفيكى
هاييتي = القورد
الهــــنـد = روبيه
هندوراس= ليمبرا 
هــولـنـــدا = جلدر هولندى
هـونج كـونـج = دولار هونج كونج 
الولايات المتحدة الامريكية = الدولار الامريكى 
اليـابان = الين اليابانى 
اليـمـــن = الريال اليمنى
اليونان= دراخما



ملحوظه هناك بعض الدول قد تكون قامت بتغير عملتها او انضمت للاتحاد الاوروبى وتتعامل

بالعمله الاروبيه الموحده اليورو والمذكور هنا هو عملتها الاساسيه التى كان يتم التعامل بها

لاحقا​


----------



## s_h (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

بجد موضوع جامد اوى و معظم العملات مكنتش اعرفها
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Ramzi (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

تسلمي يا مرمر
بجد كلام هيفيدنا

وقريباً العملة العربية الموحده ... *عورو* :smil12:


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

موضوع جميل يا مرمر

فى كتير مكنتش اعرفه 

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## قلم حر (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

lلموضوع حلو , بس آخر كلمة ( لاحقا ) لازم تكون ( سابقا )      .
بالسبه ل ( فلسطين ) فليس لها عمله حاليا , لكن التعامل هناك يتم بالدينار الأردني و الشيكل ( الشاقل ) الاٍسرائيلي و الدولار الأمريكي .
أغلب التعامل بالشيكل طبعا للظروف الحاليه هناك .
شكرا للموضوع الجميل .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
يثبت .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



قلم حر قال:


> lلموضوع حلو , بس آخر كلمة ( لاحقا ) لازم تكون ( سابقا )      .
> بالسبه ل ( فلسطين ) فليس لها عمله حاليا , لكن التعامل هناك يتم بالدينار الأردني و الشيكل ( الشاقل ) الاٍسرائيلي و الدولار الأمريكي .
> أغلب التعامل بالشيكل طبعا للظروف الحاليه هناك .
> شكرا للموضوع الجميل .
> ...



ميرسى يا أستاذنا للتصحيح 

وأسفة على الخطأ :a82:

وميرسى أوى على تشجيعك...​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



s_h قال:


> بجد موضوع جامد اوى و معظم العملات مكنتش اعرفها
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرسى يا جميل لمرورك ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



Ramzi قال:


> تسلمي يا مرمر
> بجد كلام هيفيدنا
> 
> وقريباً العملة العربية الموحده ... *عورو* :smil12:



ميرسى لمرورك يارمزى...

بس هى المعلومة دى بجد ؟!! ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مرمر
> 
> فى كتير مكنتش اعرفه
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر​



ميرسى يا كاندى يا حبيبتى...

ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## قلم حر (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى يا أستاذنا للتصحيح ​
> 
> وأسفة على الخطأ :a82:​
> 
> وميرسى أوى على تشجيعك...​


لا أختي , أنت ما نقلتيش أي معلومه خطأ , أنا بس حبيت أوضح ليه فلسطين مالهاش عمله ( حاليا ) .
( يعني فلسفه زايده حبيتين  :t17:  )   .
لم ألحظ أي حرف خطأ بموضوعك , شكرا لكي .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## vetaa (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

جميييييييييل يا مرمر
واول مرة اسمع عن عملااااااااات كتيرة

شكرا بجد


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



قلم حر قال:


> لا أختي , أنت ما نقلتيش أي معلومه خطأ , أنا بس حبيت أوضح ليه فلسطين مالهاش عمله ( حاليا ) .
> ( يعني فلسفه زايده حبيتين  :t17:  )   .
> لم ألحظ أي حرف خطأ بموضوعك , شكرا لكي .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .



ميرسى أوى يا أستاذى...

وميرسى على المعلومة اللى حضرتك ضفتها لنا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



vetaa قال:


> جميييييييييل يا مرمر
> واول مرة اسمع عن عملااااااااات كتيرة
> 
> شكرا بجد




ميرسى يا حبيبتى لمرورك 

وربنا يعوضك...​


----------



## Meriamty (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



موضوع راائع جدا يا مرمورة 

ربنا يباركك 


​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

ميرسى لمرورك يا مريمتى ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر ​


----------



## ارووجة (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

موضوع حلووو كتير 
ميرسي ليكي ياقمر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

*شكراااااااا لمرورك يا ارووجة

ونورتى الموضوع 

*​


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

*موضوع جامد مرمر
وبجد فى كتير مكنتش اعرفهم قبل كدى
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

*ااااااااى خدعة يا جيلان 

انتى تؤمرى :smil13:

نورتى الموضوع *​


----------



## فادية (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

جميل  يا  مرمر
  تسلم  ايديكي  حبيبتي​


----------



## ramy saba (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

مرسى موضوع جميل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



فادية قال:


> جميل  يا  مرمر
> تسلم  ايديكي  حبيبتي​



*شكرا لمرورك يافادية 

ونورتى يا حبيبتى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



ramy saba قال:


> مرسى موضوع جميل



*شكرا لمرورك رامى *​


----------



## cuteledia (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

موضوع جميل اوي يا مرمر
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



cuteledia قال:


> موضوع جميل اوي يا مرمر
> تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك



*شكرا لمرورك يا عسل​*


----------



## صوت الرب (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*




> الأردن = الدينار الاردنى


أنا هلأ عرفت شو عملة بلدي ههههههههه
معلومات تفيد جميع الناس
مشكووووووووووووورة


----------



## Coptic Man (25 مايو 2008)

يااااااااااه اخيرا عرفتهم قبل ما اموت ( ياما جاب ال ..... ) :t30:

وياريت يا مرمر تقوليلي عملة انتركتيكا علشان ليا زمان عايز اعرفها وكنت مستني موضوعك طبعا :t9:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



Coptic Man قال:


> يااااااااااه اخيرا عرفتهم قبل ما اموت ( ياما جاب ال ..... ) :t30:
> 
> وياريت يا مرمر تقوليلي عملة انتركتيكا علشان ليا زمان عايز اعرفها وكنت مستني موضوعك طبعا :t9:



ياما جاااااااب ايه يا أستاذ مينا ؟؟؟؟؟

:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:

ماشى ماشى سهــــــــله :act31:

عمله انتركتيكا ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يااااااه بقى محدش يعرف عمله البتاع دى ايه 

عملتها يا سيدى الدرهم الجليدى :new6:

هى عملة جليدية وخلاص هههههههههههههههههههه

ااااااى خدمة يا مينا 

صدقنى انا مش عارفة كنت هتعمل ايه من غير معلوماتى دى :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



صوت الرب قال:


> أنا هلأ عرفت شو عملة بلدي ههههههههه
> معلومات تفيد جميع الناس
> مشكووووووووووووورة



ياااااااااه وعرفت عملت بلدك يا صوت الرب 

30:30:30:

مبروووووك هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ياما جاااااااب ايه يا أستاذ مينا ؟؟؟؟؟​
> 
> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​
> ماشى ماشى سهــــــــله :act31:​
> ...


 
انتي اصلا ماكنتيش تعرفي مكان البتاعه دي فين علي الخريطة

فا اقعدي ساكته وربنا امر بالستر :new6:

وبخصوص الدرهم الجليدي ده

ده كلام فاضي طبعا

قولي معرفش ولا خلاص لازم تعملي فيها ام العريف :gy0000:

ومن غير معلوماتك اكيد كان هيبقي احسن بلا وجع قلب


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



Coptic Man قال:


> انتي اصلا ماكنتيش تعرفي مكان البتاعه دي فين علي الخريطة
> 
> فا اقعدي ساكته وربنا امر بالستر :new6:
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه

لا حوش حووووش بقى 

انت اللى كنت تعرف أوراسيا فين ولا ايه :t30:

هنسيح كده قدااام الناس هههههههههههه

يابنى اللى بيته من ازااااااااااز :nunu0000:

وبعدين انت جاى تشكك فى قدرات واحدة جغرافية اساسا :gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## Coptic Man (31 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> لا حوش حووووش بقى ​
> انت اللى كنت تعرف أوراسيا فين ولا ايه :t30:​
> ...


 
طيب يا عم الخريطة حصلنا الرعب

لما تعرفي عملة انتركتيكا ايه ابقي اتكلمي ؟

اورسيا طبعا كنت اعرفها بس بختبر معلوماتك :smil16:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



Coptic Man قال:


> طيب يا عم الخريطة حصلنا الرعب
> 
> لما تعرفي عملة انتركتيكا ايه ابقي اتكلمي ؟
> 
> اورسيا طبعا كنت اعرفها بس بختبر معلوماتك :smil16:



طيب مااااااااا تقولها انت !! :59:

بتختبر معلوماااااااااتى 

اهااااااااااا 

حجة البليييييييييييد يا مينا يا خويا :new6::new6:​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يونيو 2008)

عايزة ايه بالضبط واقولهولك 

علشان اثبتلك بس انك خريطة علي الفاضي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



Coptic Man قال:


> عايزة ايه بالضبط واقولهولك
> 
> علشان اثبتلك بس انك خريطة علي الفاضي



عايزة اااايه ؟؟ 

من جهة عايزة فأنا عايزة بقى :spor24:

انتركتيكا اللى انت وااااااجع دماغى بيها دى فين مكانها 

وأوراسيا اللى انت كنت بتختبر ذكاااائى فيها دى :t32:

حدد لى موقعا على خريطة العالم :new6:

يعنى هى منين لفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

وأشوفك فى الاجاااااابه 

بس بلاش تزويييييييير وتبحث فى جوجل ولا حاجة 

لحسن انا عرفااااااااك :t17:​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يونيو 2008)

اورسيا دي ( بين اروبا واسيا ) وعندي بحث كامل عنها تحبي تاخديه ؟؟

وانتركتيكا في القطب المتجمد وعملتها بتختلف بين الدولار الامريكي واليورو لانها تعتبر مستعمرة

وكلامي من غير بحث لا النهارده ولا في اي يوم تاني

خلاص يا خريطة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



Coptic Man قال:


> اورسيا دي ( بين اروبا واسيا ) وعندي بحث كامل عنها تحبي تاخديه ؟؟
> 
> وانتركتيكا في القطب المتجمد وعملتها بتختلف بين الدولار الامريكي واليورو لانها تعتبر مستعمرة
> 
> ...




برافووووووووووو يا مينا تصدق فرحتلك 30:

لمعلوماتك بقى يا استاذ مينا 

أوراسيا دى قارة بتضم جزء من أوروبا وجزء من أسيا 

يعنى مش بيييييييين أوروبا واسيا :new6:

بقى انت كنت عامل بحث ؟؟؟ :a82:

ماشى انا مش هقوووووول انى انا اللى بعتهولك 

هههههههههههههههههه

خلااااص يا مينا اقعد ساكت بقى لحسن وشك جاب الوااااااان 

من بعد الجواب الغلط :new6:​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



marmar_maroo قال:


> برافووووووووووو يا مينا تصدق فرحتلك 30:​
> لمعلوماتك بقى يا استاذ مينا ​
> أوراسيا دى قارة بتضم جزء من أوروبا وجزء من أسيا ​
> يعنى مش بيييييييين أوروبا واسيا :new6:​
> ...


 
طيب ما انا قولت بين اوربا واسيا هي هي اللي ناقص كلمة قارة ؟؟ 

طيب يا ستي خدي كلمة قارة اهي ومعاها قارة تانية احتياطي :heat:

مين بقي اللي وشه جاب الوان :t9:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



Coptic Man قال:


> طيب ما انا قولت بين اوربا واسيا هي هي اللي ناقص كلمة قارة ؟؟
> 
> طيب يا ستي خدي كلمة قارة اهي ومعاها قارة تانية احتياطي :heat:
> 
> مين بقي اللي وشه جاب الوان :t9:



هههههههههههههههه

لا القارة الاحتياطى دى تخليها معاك يمكن تنفعك 

انا قووووووولتلك مش بييييييييين 

أوراسيا دى جزء من اوروبا واسيا مش بينهم 

والكلام مش محتاج شرررررررح :heat:

بينهم دى يعنى انت خليتها مستقلة عنهم 

اكييييد عرفت من اللى جاب الوااااااان وزيت وبنزين :t30:​


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2008)

هو حد لاقي البنزين ولا الزيت

علشان يجبهم مرة واحدة 

مرمر نصيحتي ليكي نامي خميس وجمعة هتصحي السبت زي الفل

بس استني الامتحان الاول ههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

ااااااااااه صح على رأيك هههههههه

بس نصيحتك يا مينا دى مناسبة لك أكتر منى 

لآنك خلصت امتحاناااااااات خلاص :giveup:

لكن انا لسه بكاااااااااافح :smil15:

يلاااااااااااا بقى اشوفك لما تصحى يوم السبت :new6:​


----------



## amjad-ri (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

بجد موضوع جامد اوى و معظم العملات مكنتش اعرفها
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## aboezeec (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

موضوع رائع بجد 
انت جبت دا كله منين 
 100    100   يا مان 
aboezeec


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



amjad-ri قال:


> بجد موضوع جامد اوى و معظم العملات مكنتش اعرفها
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرااااااااا لمرورك يا امجد ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



aboezeec قال:


> موضوع رائع بجد
> انت جبت دا كله منين
> 100    100   يا مان
> aboezeec



شكرااااااااا بس اولا انا مش مان :fun_oops:

وجبتهم من عند بتاع العملات 

اى خدمة :new6:​


----------



## aboezeec (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

انا اسف جدا يا احلي بنت واجمل واحده في المنتدي كله  انا مش خد بالي من الاسم 
مرة تانيه اسف بجد تصدقي انا مكسوف اوي منك معلش العتب علي النظر بقي 
خلااااااص   بقي  ماشي 
علي موضوع مان وومن  دا  كنا في قاعه المحاضرات مرة وواحد زميلنا قام وقال للدكتور  يا دكتور احنا خدنا الموضوع دا من زمان اوي 
الدكتور قاله لحظه  حدد كلامك 
زمان ولا زاومن   

تقبلي احترامي 
*سيد*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

بس أبقى خد بالك بقى  ههههههه

عادى ولا يهمك يا استاذ سيد 

وشكرااااا جدا لذوقك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

*مووووضوع مهم ومفيد جدا يا مرموره وانا فعلاً احتاجتله النهارده.... ميرررسى يا قمررررر وربنا يرعاكى .​*


----------



## twety (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*

كل دى بلاد
وايه الاسامى بتاعت العملات دى
صعبه على غريبه حبتيييين

عموما ميرسى يافندم لتعبك 
معلومات حلوة


----------



## *malk (21 يوليو 2008)

*انتى طبعا متنكريش انى عارفة الكلام دى كلة يعنى*

*واسامى البلاد دى كلها كنت عارفاها طبعااااااااا*

*يابنتى مش كنتى تقولى انك هتكتبى الموضوع دى كنت ساعدتك فية*

*واضح انك متعرفيش ثقافتى الجغرافيةةةةةةةةة*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



dona nabil قال:


> *مووووضوع مهم ومفيد جدا يا مرموره وانا فعلاً احتاجتله النهارده.... ميرررسى يا قمررررر وربنا يرعاكى .​*



شكرا يا دونا لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



twety قال:


> كل دى بلاد
> وايه الاسامى بتاعت العملات دى
> صعبه على غريبه حبتيييين
> 
> ...



شكرااا يا تويتى لمرورك ونورتى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اللي مش عارف عملات الدول يدخل هنا وهو هيعرف*



keky قال:


> *انتى طبعا متنكريش انى عارفة الكلام دى كلة يعنى*
> 
> *واسامى البلاد دى كلها كنت عارفاها طبعااااااااا*
> 
> ...



ماشى يا مثقفة هااااانم نورتى 30:​


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا مرمر .​


----------

